# Good morning



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Fished Conneaut this morning. Landed three smallies. Used salted emerald shiners under a float. Nice day to be out.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

We’re you fishing along the wall in a boat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

The Fishing Addict said:


> We’re you fishing along the wall in a boat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Connie Creek


----------

